# My new dober!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I got a new Dober a couple of weeks ago. I had her on a trial run for the first week just to make sure she would work out with my pack and so far she is fitting in splendidly! Her name is Scarlet and she is a year old and an absolute love! She is very smart but definitely needs a lot of training! 










Playing like Dobers like to play










and she is a tugging addict! She took a nap while tugging but never let go


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can I has her? She's beautiful. I would love to get a Doberman like her one day.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She is gorgeous, you bin holden out on us.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah she's pretty much amazing, especially for a craigslist find! She's used to dog parks, great with living with other dogs, non reactive with cats, housebroken, sweet, funny, and all around awesome! Sorry for holding out on you guys, I didn't want to jinx it by telling everyone too early and then have it not work out.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

So happy for you - she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She's so pretty!!! Love the reds! How come they wanted to rehome such a pretty girl?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Pretty! Glad she found a great home


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

She's beautiful!!! Congrats ;-)


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats! I am jealous! I want another Dobe!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay! It's public knowledge now! 
I'm glad it worked out and you're keeping her... Such a pretty lady, can't wait for more pics of her! 

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, congrats, the red/ rust is my favorite as well. I am also curious as to why they would want to rehome such a beautiful girl. Well, their loss, your gain!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I know! I can't imagine having to give her up, her poor former owner! I guess she used to live in a house with a big fenced yard and another dog to play with but then she moved to a small apartment with a tiny yard and no other dog to play with and she works full time. So poor Scarlet was bored, miserable, and lonely so mom decided to be a responsible owner and find her a more suitable home.


----------



## zontee (Oct 12, 2012)

such a sweet girl brought i tear to my eye i miss my dobers now that they have gone to the rainbow ridge.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Here too. We have had several dobes over the years. All are waiting at the bridge as well.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Love Dobies! My neighbor down the street has two (one black, one red), and I love to watch them walk by!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations!
Scarlet is beautiful!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Gorgeous girl! I think dobers are such beautiful dogs.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh gosh, she is just adorable & beautiful all mixed in! I've really taken a love for Dobermans, but sadly, don't think I'd ever find myself owning one.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Love her! Congrats! I love dobies as well. Such fun dogs!


----------

